# Ansel Adams Job Opening



## jcdeboever (Dec 9, 2015)

'Ansel Adams' Job Opening in US Govt Pays ~$100,000 Per Year

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 9, 2015)

Maybe I should apply after I quickly go out and buy a Large Format camera and claim I'm a professional at it.  

Oh wait, I only have to wait until Christmas to do that


----------



## nerwin (Dec 9, 2015)

They'll probably give the job to someone who uses a iPhone and post the photos on Instagram.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 9, 2015)

This has already made the rounds at the APUG and LFP forums.  The prevailing sentiment seems to be:

1. They already know who will get the position.  Posting it is merely done because it's required.
2. They're not looking for the next Ansel Adams.  That's just some meaningless hype tossed onto a website that's not even connected to the actual posting.
3. They may not even fill the position. Funding will be cut, and that will be the end of it.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 9, 2015)

480sparky said:


> This has already made the rounds at the APUG and LFP forums.  The prevailing sentiment seems to be:
> 
> 1. They already know who will get the position.  Posting it is merely done because it's required.
> 2. They're not looking for the next Ansel Adams.  That's just some meaningless hype tossed onto a website that's not even connected to the actual posting.
> 3. They may not even fill the position. Funding will be cut, and that will be the end of it.


just a Flash in the pan position then
the gov't just wanted to get some Exposure for photographers


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 9, 2015)

Meaningless hype, well let's say rewording it so it will get people to look - notice the emphasis on the 100,000 (when really that's the high end of the posted salary range that starts around 60,000) in the Petapixel article/headline.

But it seems to be a real fulltime job. I checked the Park Service website (and hey they're hiring park rangers too!). Could be a cool job if you do large format and like to travel.

I think it's a stretch to say in the PP article that Ansel Adams had a job like this; saying "Guess what? The same job opening has appeared again: ..." seems inaccurate. Wasn't Adams a forerunner in doing this type work for the Interior? I believe Adams was often contracted by various organizations, media outlets, etc. I think this job is going out photographing for a week or so, then probably in an office the rest of the month getting prints done, doing archiving, reviewing submissions, preparing and doing presentations, etc.


----------

